# Help charge



## jeremy10tie (2 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir , j'ai un ipad 2 depuis sa sorti , tout fonctionnais bien depuis jusqua quelque semaine l'ipad détecte le câble quand il voulait , pensant que sa venait du câble je change pareil ,, donc je change la prise pareil , je change le dock connecteur , j'eteind l'ipad il détecte le clable direct , il charge . Arriver sur le home il ne charge plus mais eteind sa charge mais plus après , que faire ?


----------



## Lauange (3 Octobre 2013)

Salut 

moi pas compris.


----------



## Lefenmac (4 Octobre 2013)

Tu dois déjà le ramener et leur indiquer que le correcteur d'orthographe est défectueux....


----------



## blx (13 Octobre 2013)

Moi non plus je n'ai rien compris.
Fais des phrases correctes, qui se terminent par un point.
Passe régulièrement à la ligne pour clarifier.

Merci pour nous si tu veux qu'on t'aide.


----------



## Tosay (14 Octobre 2013)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Tu dois déjà le ramener et leur indiquer que le correcteur d'orthographe est défectueux....





Tuma bi1 fé rir sur ce cou !!


----------

